# gonna try to be positive for the rest of the week



## travo (May 20, 2004)

well, I don't know if this is going to feel like walking on my hands or what but I want to try and really commit to keeping my thoughts positive all the time for once.

wish me luck.


----------



## Null (Nov 6, 2003)

Good luck!


----------



## brokenlight (Mar 10, 2004)

Good luck!


----------



## travo (May 20, 2004)

/knock on wood

doing alright so far :banana


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Good luck with that. I realize it takes lots of practice.


----------



## Jess (Oct 23, 2004)

good luck!


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2005)

good luck. one word of advice : be repetitive, be persistent. that is the only way, it may feel awkward at first, it may feel unnatural. But keep STOPPING your negative thoughts and replacing it with a neutral or positive one... work your way up.... you can do it....


----------

